#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-08
<swe3tdave> je viens de réparer les feed rss de notre site web, y montraient le contenu non modéré... oops.. ;)
<cyphermox> swe3tdave: sur le sujet du +v en fait moi aussi je serait pour l'enlever; dépendemment de quoi MagicFab en pense; mais en général l'idée est qu'on est tous égaux dans le canal; on demandera à Chanserv en temps et lieu si on a besoin d'aide... mais a date je crois que c'est jamais vraiment arrivé
<MagicFab> ?
<swe3tdave> MagicFab, cyphermox parle de l'auto-voice des membres ubuntu
<MagicFab> wgat about it, on l'a deja non ?
<cyphermox> ouais, en fait on parle de le désactiver... je vois pas l'avantage.
<MagicFab> lesrares fois que ca a servi j'en ai vu l'avantage. Quel probleme essayez-vous de regler en changeant ca ?
<swe3tdave> MagicFab, qu-est ce que tu veut dire? Qu'est ce qui c'est passé pour que sa serve? Just curious.. ;)
<MagicFab> kick, ban, etc.
<MagicFab> avant tout "if it's not broken don't fix it" <----
<MagicFab> je dois quitter
<cyphermox> swe3tdave: je suis pas certain qu'il ait bien lu de quoi il était question :P
<cyphermox> le coup du +o sur demande pour les @ubuntu/member, ca j'ai absoluement rien contre. et en fait, le +v auto brise rien non plus
<cyphermox> le problème c'est surtout que y'a pas vraiment d'avantage, mais pas non plus un désavantage parce que après, les nouveaux qui arrivent peuvent voir que y'a peut-être quelqu'un qu'ils peuvent pinger pour avoir une réponse
<swe3tdave>  c pas mal pour ça que je voulais garder les +v, c'est plus facile de savoir a qui poser les questions..
<cyphermox> meme si personne va le faire
<cyphermox> c'est pas écris dans le topic ou la notice, et si ca l'était, je crois pas que quiconque le lit :D
<cyphermox> e.g. "quelqu'un finira par répondre. Patience!"
<cyphermox> ;)
<swe3tdave> faut pas oublier le fait que sa me tente pas de parler a chanserv... :<P
<swe3tdave> grr s/:<P/:P/
<swe3tdave> j'accroche tout le temps set ***** de boutton..
<swe3tdave> ma l'enlever si sa continu
<cyphermox> swe3tdave: mais +v, ca donne aucun accès spécial au canal, tu vas quand même devoir parler à chanserv non?
<swe3tdave> +v sa te permet de parler dans le canal, quand le canal est +m
<cyphermox> mais le canal est jamais +m, it defies the purpose of being an open community.
<swe3tdave_> c sur
<swe3tdave_> je peut mettre un accès +v manuel a tout le monde si tu veut.. ceux qui sont jaloux vont pouvoir ce mettre un +v eux même...
<swe3tdave_> sa pourrait être une manière aux usager de dire, je suis disponible si ya de quoi...
<deuxpi> cyphermox: ça pourrait être utile si on veut faire un mini-classroom un jour...
<cyphermox> swe3tdave_: j'aime ca comme idée ;)
<swe3tdave_> bon enfin, on est d'accord.. ;)
<swe3tdave_> chu pogné pour parler a chanserv la.. :P
<cyphermox> je mettrais en effet ca plus manuel que automatique, à moins qu'on en jase sur la liste et qu'en général ceux qui sont members sont ouvert à être +v automatique
<cyphermox> swe3tdave_: je peux m'en occuper si tu veux, pourvu que j'ai suffisemment d'accès en tant que member
<swe3tdave_> non c correct.. :P
<cyphermox> ;)
<cyphermox> ca vaudrais la peine d'ajouter la signification du +v dans le topic?
<swe3tdave_> deuxpi, peut tu taper /msg chanserv voice #ubuntu-qc
<cyphermox> (et si on en discute sur la ML?)
<deuxpi> m'a essayer çca
<swe3tdave_> bon sa marche cool
<deuxpi> wow je me sens tout important là là...
<cyphermox> rofl
<swe3tdave_> heheh
<swe3tdave_> humm, topic trop long..
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: ﻿Bienvenue sur Ubuntu Quebec! - Visitez aussi le site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org - Si votre question est trop longue ou pour la rendre plus visible, posez-là sur http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Pour poser une question... posez-là, et Patientez! Si vous voulez aider, tapez /msg chanserv voice #ubuntu-qc, pour l'enlever remplacer voice par devoice.
<deuxpi> ouf !
<deuxpi> on peut peut-être juste se passer le mot pour le +v
<swe3tdave_> faut juste penser a enlever le +v quand on est pas la et qu'on fait du idle
<swe3tdave_> deuxpi, tape /msg chanserv devoice #ubuntu-qc swe3tdave_
<deuxpi> kin
<swe3tdave_> cool sa marche sa aussi, alors il suffit juste d'enlever le voice de quelqu'un si y répond pas
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: ﻿Bienvenue sur Ubuntu Quebec! - Visitez aussi le site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org - Si votre question est trop longue ou pour la rendre plus visible, posez-là sur http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Pour poser une question... posez-là, et Patientez! Si vous voulez aider, tapez /msg chanserv voice #ubuntu-qc, pour l'enlever a vous ou a quelqu'un d'autre, remplacer voice par devoice et ajou
<swe3tdave_> shit y manque une dizaine de caractère..
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: ﻿Bienvenue sur Ubuntu Qc! - Visitez le site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org - Si votre question est longue ou pour la rendre + visible, posez-là sur http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Pour poser une question... posez-là, et Patientez! Si vous voulez aider, tapez /msg chanserv voice #ubuntu-qc, pour l'enlever a vous ou a quelqu'un d'autre, remplacer voice par devoice et ajouter le nick a la f
<swe3tdave_> 3 charactère..
<swe3tdave_> pour ceux qui veulent savoir comment mettre des caractère gras, CTRL-B au début et a la fin. ;)
<swe3tdave_> test 
<swe3tdave_> humm.. les code de couleur marche pas.. ;)
<swe3tdave_> c'est probablement une bonne chose2.
<swe3tdave_> test 
<swe3tdave_> test 1234567890
<swe3tdave_> ah non ca marche
<cyphermox> ah, swe3tdave_, je parlais pas de ca comme message
<cyphermox> mais de dire, genre SVP pinger ceux qui sont voice si on vous répond pas...
<swe3tdave_> ok
<cyphermox> le reste peut être annoncé sur la ML ou sur le wiki
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: ﻿Bienvenue sur Ubuntu Qc! - Site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org - Si votre question est longue ou pour la rendre + visible, posez-là sur http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Pour poser une question, posez-là! Si vous voulez aider, tapez /msg chanserv voice #ubuntu-qc. Si personne ne répond, pinger les +v.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: ﻿Bienvenue sur Ubuntu Qc! - Site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org - Si votre question est longue ou pour la rendre + visible, posez-là sur http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Pour poser une question, posez-là! Si vous voulez aider, tapez /msg chanserv voice #ubuntu-qc. Si personne ne répond, pinger les +v(Écrire les nom de ceux qui sont en haut dans le canal.).
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: ﻿Bienvenue sur Ubuntu Qc! - Site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org - Si votre question est longue ou pour la rendre + visible, posez-là sur http://ubuntu.shapado.com/ - Pour poser une question, posez-là! Si vous voulez aider, tapez /msg chanserv voice #ubuntu-qc. Si personne ne répond, écrire les nom de ceux qui sont en haut dans le canal.
<swe3tdave_> bon sa devrai être correct sa
<swe3tdave_> désolé pour le flood
<swe3tdave_> bon, j'ai mérité... lol
<swe3tdave_> s/j'ai/j'l'ai/
<avoine> swe3tdave_: il y a un truc étrange avec l'encodage de tes accents
<avoine> ex: [...] j'ai m?rit? ... lol
<avoine> c'est du UTF-8?
<swe3tdave_> avoine, humm, je suis avec xchat y devrai pas avoir de prob
<avoine> c'est peut-être mon pidgin
<deuxpi> ça apparaît correctement ici avec irssi
<swe3tdave_> jeu de caractère: irc (latin/unicode hybrid)
<cyphermox> moi aussi ca apparaît correct (quassel)
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: non, le mieux que tu peux faire pour les comptes c'est admin/normal user ;D
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ca pas de sens...
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: je suis vraiment content qu'on est en train d'enlever tous les outils graphiques pour forcer le monde à retourner ;a la ligne de commande
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: j'ai le gout de réimplémenter la fenêtre de screensaver moi-même, mais c'est a peu près le plus que mes skills vont permettre ;)
<cyphermox> hahah
<mdeslaur> argh
<cyphermox> bah, ca va bien aller en fin de compte...
<cyphermox> du moins je l'espère
<cyphermox> en principe y'a pas mal de ces morceaux là qui devrait être rajoutés sous peu, mais je trouve qu'on s'éparpille un peu beaucoup à date... mais bon, reste 3 jours avant Feature Freeze :D
<cyphermox> 72 heures et des poussières :)
<mdeslaur> ouais :P
<cyphermox> - quelques 96 heures vu que la moitié de l'équipe desktop est au Desktop Summit :P
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-09
<MagicFab> swe3tdave_, ping
<swe3tdave_> yep
<MagicFab> swe3tdave_, SVP remets les paramètres de la liste comme ils étaient.
<swe3tdave_> ok..
<swe3tdave_> cé sa j'était en train de me dire
<MagicFab> Avant de faire des changements dans les ressources UQC, c'est toujours apprécié de poser qqs. questions.
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-10
<IdleOne> membership to ubuntu-qc renewed
<IdleOne> :)
<cyphermox> vikingur: hey. francais ou anglais?
<vikingur> anglais, mostly
<cyphermox> np
 * cyphermox is Matt; I just approved you into the ubuntu-qc team on Launchpad
<vikingur> yay!
<vikingur> thanks
<deuxpi> cyphermox: tu peux approver Sébastien Roy aussi ?
<cyphermox> thought i could say welcome, given that you're iirc the first who actually had presence on IRC when joinging
<cyphermox> ah, y'en a un autre? ok, sra pas long
<deuxpi> :)
<cyphermox> ah, bien sur, sébastien roy ;)
<cyphermox> vikingur: another part of the welcome message was to invite you to subscribe to the mailing list, if you haven't already done that
<vikingur> working on it
<cyphermox> there we announce events, deal with support requests and all kinds of things
 * cyphermox oO( omg, today is a crazily unproductive day, no uploads yet and mere hours before feature freeze )
<vikingur> is that the alpha3 freeze?
<cyphermox> vikingur: we're past alpha3 freeze; that was last week prior to the alpha 3 release
<vikingur> oh right
<cyphermox> on thursday at this point we have feature freeze, at which point focus changes from getting in... well, features, to fixing bugs and doing polish
<cyphermox> I see you're in the ubuntu-testing team
<cyphermox> if you're interested (and in the montreal region) we will be doing a global jam event soon, and we'll likely be focusing on an install fest at which point we'll help people install the current stable release and file bugs, but also help those who are daring and want to install the development release now and help testing, finding bugs, and potentially fixing them
<cyphermox> deuxpi: sroy approuvé. j'avais pas remarqué son entrée aussi
<deuxpi> yé !
<cyphermox> tu le connais?
<deuxpi> ça a été mon prof de programmation à l'université
<cyphermox> fun
<deuxpi> il fait de la recherche en computer vision
<deuxpi> :)
<cyphermox> j'étais pas sur s'il était de la faculté ou quoi, je lui ai écri en général si il voulait être notre personne resource pour organiser des événements et avoir du monde... comme pour le global jam ;)
<deuxpi> généralement les activités sont organisées par les étudiant plutôt que par le personnel, mais il est peut-être bien placé pour nous rediriger vers des étudiants motivés 
<cyphermox> yup
<deuxpi> "win" comme y disent
<vikingur> cyphermox, c'est quand le global jam?
<cyphermox> vikingur: d'après https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam, ce serait le 3 ou 4 septembre
<cyphermox> ceci dit, on a pas encore pensé à un local ou quoi que ce soit, alors il n'y a rien d'officiel pour Montréal encore
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-11
<deuxpi> Feature freeze dans 4h30 ! :P
<cyphermox> deuxpi: t'es certain? ;P
<deuxpi> ben 3h35 là
<deuxpi> :P
<cyphermox> ah oui ok
<cyphermox> en effet, c'est rendu 21h UTC
<deuxpi> vous allez survivre ?
<cyphermox> ca devrait
<deuxpi> cyphermox: en fait c'est juste que je vois passer les messages entre mdeslaur et toi et on dirait que vous êtes sur un deadline ;)
<deuxpi> alors je déconne...
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: hehe, y'a pas de deadline pour réparer des bugs :)
<cyphermox> bah, un peu mais tout est beau. y'en a que c'est un commentaire plus que d'autre chose
<cyphermox> ya des trucs qui me "gossent" des fois dans ce qui passe, je commente et j'ai l'impression que mdeslaur partage mon opinion parfois ;)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<avoine_> haha je savais que le freeze était si stressant pour les développeur
<avoine_>  /packageur
<kanouk> bonjour
<Ankman> bonjour
<kanouk> bonjour Ankman :_
<kanouk> :)
<Ankman> ca va?
<kanouk> bien merci Ankman et toi?
<Ankman> oui
<kanouk> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-12
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ca serait p-e intéressant ca: http://git.gnome.org/browse/xchat-gnome/commit/?id=c48996c14452fbaa1cf3128608961b7ab745ff37
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: j'men occupe
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: euh....pourquoi t'as enlevé 52_no_zero_width_pixmaps.patch?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: t'as dit que c'était rendu upstream, mais ca pas l'air...
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: il me semble qu'en regardant le code ca m' avait eu l'air de l'^etre
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: non...pas grave, je l'ai arrangé
<cyphermox> ok
<Faiob1> bonjour tout le monde
<Faiob1> il y aurait-il des personnes qui son expère en linux ?
<swe3tdave> oui, si ta une question pose la..
<swe3tdave> on verra apres si on peu t'aider
<Faiob1> ok merci
<Faiob1> je suis entrainde d'apprendre a utiliser cryptsetup
<Faiob1> l'algorithme plain je ne trouve pas dans mon noyaux linux
<Faiob1> j'alors que dans la documentation ubuntu il en parle 
<Faiob1> des deux  plain et plain64
<Faiob1> ma première idée était de télécharger le dernier noyeaux stable 3.0.1
<Faiob1> cependant avec menuconfig il n'apparait pas non plus 
<Faiob1> donc je voulais savoir si c'est une erreur dans la documentation 
<Faiob1> ou pas ?
<swe3tdave> ok je vais regarder sur le net voir se que je peut trouver en attendant cyphermox IdleOne mdeslaur starcraft, yen a tu un qui connait la réponse?
<Faiob1> t'inquiette pas j'ai déja fais google
<Faiob1> j'ai rien trouver de fructeu
<Faiob1> pour la documentation de ubuntu 
<Faiob1> voici les deux pages
<Faiob1> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/utilisateurs/lildadou/mediabunker#raid_luks_lvm
<Faiob1> et
<Faiob1> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/cryptsetup
<swe3tdave> essaie aes-plain
<Faiob1> ok merci je vais regarder
<Faiob1> alors dans mon terminal pour la configuration de mon nouveau noyeau
<Faiob1> j'ai 
<Faiob1> AES cipher algorithms
<Faiob1> AES cipher algorithms (x86_64)
<Faiob1> AES cipher algorithms (AES-NI)
<swe3tdave> t'es pas supposé être obligé de compliler un nouveau noyau pour utiliser aes.. sa vient avec le noyau standard
<Faiob1> oui je sais mais mon objectif sera de utiliser
<Faiob1> comme sur l'autre lien la combinaison
<Faiob1> serpent-xts-plain64
<Faiob1> serpent j'ai xts j'ai plain64 ou plain je trouve pas
<Faiob1> ma raison d'utiliser plain64, c'est parceque AES est trop utiliser donc devenu standar
<deuxpi> Faiob1: si tu as pas plus que 4TB à chiffer, "plain" devrait faire l'affaire
<Faiob1> j'ai juste 1 TB
<Faiob1> j'aimerais bien mais je ne le trouve pas dans le menuconfig
<Faiob1> je ne trouve pas plain et plain64 dans menuconfig
<swe3tdave> sa serai dans crypto_serpent
<swe3tdave> ou Serpent crypto algorithm
<deuxpi> je suis pas certain, mais peut-être que "plain" n'est pas un module (autrement dit, il est inclus dans dm-crypt)
<cyphermox> Faiob1: je crois pas que tu trouveras plain dans les modules de crypto du kernel
<deuxpi> (la dernière fois que j'ai utilisé dm-crypt, c'était ecb... :( )
<Faiob1> je crois que tu as raison deuxpi
<Faiob1> car oui en éffet c'est dans le menu Cryptographic API
<Faiob1> je vais analyser dm-crypt 
<Faiob1> et vous confirmer si cela vous intéresse
<Faiob1> deuxpi  la dernière fois que tu as utiliser dm-crupt, c'était quoi ? lool si c'est pas indiscré bien-sur
<deuxpi> Faiob1: je veux juste dire que ça fait trop longtemps et que c'est passé date ;)
<deuxpi> Faiob1: je viens de créer un volume aes-xts-plain et j'ai pas eu besoin de module pour la partie "plain"
<Faiob1> re bonsoire tout le monde
<Faiob1> et bas pour la première fois que j'utilise le chat IRC
<Faiob1> moi je dis !
<Faiob1> Grandios!
<Faiob1> Merci a les linuxiens qui on m'on consacré une heure
<deuxpi> y'est temps que la semaine finisse... j'essaie de changer de desktop avec les raccourcis de gnu screen... :/
<Faiob1> lool
<cyphermox> brrr.. j'aime pas le nouveau design de unity :/
<deuxpi> le gui ou bien le design du code ?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: pourquoi? je le trouve cool moi...
<cyphermox> tu parle du bouton qui est rendu dans le launcher?
<mdeslaur> ouais
<mdeslaur> t'aimes pas?
<cyphermox> c'est slow. c'est rendu difficile d'ouvrir le launcher parce que ca répond tout croche quand la souris arrive au bord de l'écran
<mdeslaur> ah, ben, ca c'est des bugs
<mdeslaur> c'est pas le design qui est en faute
<cyphermox> c'est pas clair non plus que t'as un menu quelque part, parce que t'as plus de bouton en haut
<cyphermox> faut soit savoir que y'a ca, soit savoir qu'il faut peser sur la touche windows, etc.
<deuxpi> oh ! unity est en train de se faire gnome-3-iser ? :P
<mdeslaur> honnêtement, ma femme avait pas remarqué que le logo canonical dans le coin en haut sur natty était un bouton, il a fallu que je lui dise...c,est pour ca qu'ils l'ont déplacé avec les autres boutons
<cyphermox> ca règle mon problème en dual-screen ou la région du BFB permettait pas le controle de fermeture de la fenetre et tout (a place le launcher apparaissait), mais il me semble que ca un look pire
<mdeslaur> hmmm...j'avoue que le auto-hide devrait p-e etre désactivé par défaut
<cyphermox> ca pourrait régler le probleme ouais
<mdeslaur> c'est subjectif le design, hein? :P
<cyphermox> mais alors les boutons de fenetre on pas l'air à leur place :P
<cyphermox> en effet
<cyphermox> mais bon, whatever, si ca fonctionne
<mdeslaur> c'est les études de cas sur du vrai monde qui permets de faire un bon design...pas de demander à des geeks comme nous :)
<cyphermox> ouain
<cyphermox> mettons que c'est vrai
<mdeslaur> hahaha
<cyphermox> je sais pas ou ils vont chercher leur vrai monde ni qui fait l'étude comment
<cyphermox> tu pas arriver à tout rendre intuitif... "the only true intuitive interface is the nipple"
<mdeslaur> lol
<cyphermox> </chialage>
<mdeslaur> ca fait du bien des fois :)
<cyphermox> ouin
<cyphermox> on aura quand meme tout plein de bogues et de chialage d'autres personnes sur twiter et tout
<cyphermox> c'est plutot ca le problème, je crois
<avoine_> vous avez essayé le unity-2d?
<mdeslaur> avoine_: c'est pareil
<avoine_> j'ai pas les problèmes que cyphermox dit à propose du launcher 
<avoine_> moi c'est le panel qui fait des siennes
<cyphermox> ca land trop tard, juste au point du feature freeze, personne est au courant; ca donne de quoi mal foutu parce qu'il y a pas assez de monde pour régler les bogues qui en ressortent
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: bienvenu à ubuntu :P
<cyphermox> honnetement, moi j'en ai déjà plein les bras avec evolution, network-manager, ipv6 et usb-modeswitch :)
<mdeslaur> s/ubuntu/linux/
<cyphermox> heheh
<avoine_> ouin j'ai vue les unity-lens-* arrivé aujourd'hui
<mdeslaur> ouais, t'as pas pris les moins gros morceaux :P
<deuxpi> c'est à ça que ça sert debian stable (pas que ce soit ce que j'utilise)
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: est-ce qu'ils sont rendus à gnome 2 maintenant dans debian stable? </joke>
<cyphermox> bah, je crois juste que plutot que pousser ce genre de changement ils auraient plus passer leur temps à régler les lens, déboguer (et déleaker) libdbusmenu, les indicateurs... etc
<cyphermox> mais j'imagine que ca ca sera pour la LTS :P
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: c'est à ca que ca sert les version LTS aussi
<deuxpi> mdeslaur: je croyais que j'allais enfin avoir WindowMaker !
<avoine> hahaha moi aussi
<cyphermox> deuxpi: et stable, ils ont passé à SysV5? ;D
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: tout à fait...les version qui ne sont pas LTS, c'est pour pousser les changements pour les débugger à fond avant les lTS
<mdeslaur> deuxpi: hehehe :P
<avoine> deuxpi: il en manque pas beaucoup quand même
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: euh, c'était plutot sarcastique...
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ils vont avoir le kernel 2.6 bientot il parait
<cyphermox> on a pas besoin d'attendre 2 release pour déboguer dbusmenu...
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: je te parie 2 bières que dans la LTS, ils vont pousser d'autres changements majeurs à Unity ;)
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: on s'en fou des leaks...t'as juste à rebooter 2 fois par jour comme ted
<cyphermox> lol
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: faut qu'il aille dans os x pour syncer son iphone
<cyphermox> rofl
<cyphermox> j'aime pas dbusmenu, ca parait? NM en fait ressortir les bobos et après c'est moi qui doit réparer :/
<cyphermox> l'intégration des lens dans le bouton en bas, ca je déteste pas
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ouais, nm a un méchant menu en plus
<mdeslaur> nm fait plein d'affaires qu'habituellement les apps ne font pas...comme updater le menu tout le temps, etc.
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: yep... je sais qu'il est pas idéal mais c'est le mieux qu'on arrive
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: maintenant j'update juste si tu clique dessus...
<cyphermox> c'est un peu pour ca que ca marche pas si t'as pas les indicateurs ;)
<mdeslaur> ah, je m'en plains pas...je fait juste confirmer que nm doit faire ressortir plein de leaks et de bris dans dbusmenu que les autres apps n'exposent pas
<deuxpi> (avec un air prétentieux à la debian-devel): mais dbus et n-m c'est juste pour le *desktop*
<cyphermox> hehe
<mdeslaur> hehe
<deuxpi> wow je viens de résumer un mois de threads de d-d
<cyphermox> ouais, et upstart c'est du canonical alors ca peut pas aller, faudra passer à systemd et dropper debian/kfreebsd
<swe3tdave> moi je suis pogné avec unity-2d et je doit dire que c pas mal lent a répondre des fois...
<mdeslaur> swe3tdave: ca va etre mieux au lts :P
<swe3tdave> franchement j'aimais mieux gnome panel...
<swe3tdave> mdeslaur, ok.. ;)
<cyphermox> swe3tdave: ouais, ca a tendance à être un peu long mais tout est à parier que ca va s'améliorer avant la release
<mdeslaur> moi j'_adore_ unity
<cyphermox> j'aime bien aussi ;)
<avoine> ouin j'aime bien aussi
<mdeslaur> je le détestais au début, mais maintenant, quand je retourne sur gnome 2, j'ai l'impression de retourner à windows 95
<avoine> ouap
<cyphermox> hehe
 * cyphermox réajuste la taille du launcher à 32 px
<avoine> aussi tu retrouves pas tes applets en déordre après avoir changé de résolution
<mdeslaur> ha! ouais
<mdeslaur> maudit bug platte ca avec gnome 2 qui ne s'est jamais réglé
<swe3tdave> j'aimerai pouvoir le configurer pour que quand je clic sur un bouton qui a plusieurs fenètre, y me choote juste la prochaine fenêtre.. au lieu de me montrer en full screen toute les fenètre...
<cyphermox> hehe
<mdeslaur> swe3tdave: ca s'apelle alt-tab ca
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: le bug est presque certainement dû aux indicateurs... avant ca (donc pre-lucid je crois?) on l'avais pas non?
<swe3tdave> heheheh..  bon ok d'habord j'ai rien dit.. lol
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ouais, on l'avais...gnome panel ne s'est jamais rapellé correctement de l'emplacement des icones
<cyphermox> ok
<avoine> je serais curieux d'essayer unity sur un écran touch
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: t'es rendu comme lwn.net, tu blâme tout sur les indicators? :P
<avoine> une partie des contraires est û à ça me semble
<cyphermox> non non, mais j'avais vraiment l'impression que c'est à partir de là qu'on a eu le bug
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: oh, toi tu parle du fameux bug de corruption en haut dans lucid?
<cyphermox> hrm... ouin. ca doit briser un peu ca le touch pour ouvrir le launcher maintenant :D
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ah. peut-être oui :D
<cyphermox> oui je crois bien que c'est ca
<mdeslaur> ouais, ca c'est probablement les indicators
<cyphermox> ok les icones du tray au changement de résolution, ca en effet on l'a "toujours eu"
<swe3tdave> chez pas ce qui se passait avec mon ordi dans 11.04, mais mon processeur et mon disque dur était tout le temps dans le tapis.. c'est mieux avec 11.10
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: d'un autre côté j'ai choisi les morceaux le fun... NM et evo c'est pas pire, si on oublie le lot de bogues dûs à des configurations erronées
<mdeslaur> ouais, c,est cool nm
<mdeslaur> evo c'est gros en maudit
<mdeslaur> bon, bonne fin de semaine...je dois rebooter pour flasher mon bios
<cyphermox> ciao
#ubuntu-qc 2011-08-14
<Faiob1> bonjour a toutes et a tous
<Faiob1> j'utilise ssh entre mon serveur et mon pc pour plus de confidentialité
<Musashimaru> c'est bien
<Faiob1> ce pendant Empathy et skype passe pas par ssh
<Faiob1> je voulais savoir s'il y avait une méthode pour rediriger leur porte forwardé avec netstat?
<Musashimaru> netstat?
<Musashimaru> je comprend pas là.
<Faiob1> netfilter
<Faiob1> escuse moi
<Musashimaru> ton problème c'Est quoi? récupérer les interfaces ou récupérer le son?
<Faiob1> mon problème c'est que skype et empathy passe pas par le tunelle ssh
<Faiob1> et je pense qu'il est possible de forwarder avec iptable
<Musashimaru> tu as essayé avec -X et -Y ?
<Faiob1> non pas encore j'utilise le forwarding pour mon serveur seul a mon pc client
<Musashimaru> normalement ssh -X ou ssh -Y devrait fonctionner
<Faiob1> dans une console je tape ssh -X empathy (sa devrais fonctionner ?)
<Musashimaru> non, ssh -X login@tamachine
<Musashimaru> change login et tamachine parce ton login et l'ip de ta machine
<Musashimaru> ensuite tu lances emphaty en ligne de commande
<Faiob1> mon ssh - X je l'utilise déja
<Musashimaru> ben essaie avec -Y alors on sait jamais
<Faiob1> ssh -Dxxxxx lefrancois@10.42.43.1 -pxxxxx -Lxxxxx:imap.gmail.com:993 -Lxxxxx:pop3.live.com:995 -Lxxxx:smtp.orange.fr:25 -Lxxxxx:127.0.0.1:9050 -L5901:localhost:5900 -XC
<Faiob1> bien sur les x c'est pour caché mes ports utiliser
<Faiob1> -Y c'est pour mettre le tunnel en arrière plant
<Musashimaru> je ne comprends pas vraiment ce que tu cherches à faire exactement avec tout ces tunnel
<Faiob1> bas enfaite je t'ai montrer la configuration de mes tunnel ssh
<Faiob1> je souhaiterais savoir si il est possible de forwarder par exemple empathy sur le pc client pour passer par un tunnel
<Faiob1> dans mon ssh
<Musashimaru> tu parles des ports, pas de l'interface en fait.
<Musashimaru> Ben je ne sais pas trop.
<Musashimaru> Je ne me suis jamais posé la question
<Faiob1> oui tout a fait je parle des ports
<Faiob1> car maleureusement il n'existe pas d'option ssl
<Faiob1> je retire pour skype
<deuxpi> Faiob1: j'uilise Pidgin quand j'ai besoin d'un tunnel ou proxy 
<Faiob1> je viens de regarder dans ses options et il y a moyen de configurer un soket
<Faiob1> pidgin
<Faiob1> ok je vais fair une recherche dessu pour savoir comment on le tunneling
<Faiob1> et enplus il a un greffon skype
<Faiob1> c'est encore mieu
<Faiob1> merci
<Faiob1> :-D
<Faiob1> Waoou en plus il utilise IRC
<deuxpi> :)
<deuxpi> Empathy est mieux intégré dans l'environnement GNOME, mais c'est toujours bien d'avoir des alternatives
<Faiob1> j'avous entièrement d'accord
<Faiob1> je viens de l'installer
<Faiob1> cependant deuxpi connais-tu un wiki qui expliquerait comment passer par un tunel?
<deuxpi> en ssh ?
<Faiob1> oui
<deuxpi> en fait, tu peux utiliser l'option -D pour ouvrir un proxy SOCKS
<Faiob1> j'utilise déja pour mozilla firefox
<deuxpi> ensuite tu donnes le numéro de port à l'application 
<Faiob1> :-(
<deuxpi> même chose pour pidgin
<deuxpi> ils peuvent utiliser le même proxy
<Faiob1> cool
<Faiob1> :-)
<deuxpi> pas plus compliqué que ça
<faiob> je confirme Pidgin comme messagerie client instantanée c'est de la tuerie :-D
<Ankman> indeed
<faiob> Bonsoire tout le monde
<faiob> me revoila
<faiob> haha
<faiob> j'ai un soucie depuis le début quand je cherche a compiler mon kernel
<faiob> je m'appercois que une fois la compilation avec make-kpkg --initrd -us -uc buildpackage
<faiob> il ne créer pas une image initrd
<faiob> dans mon grub
<faiob> dans mon boot
<faiob> plus ésactement
<faiob> bien évidament j'utilise le fichier .config de mon kernel actuelle
<faiob> lors de la compilation
<faiob> ;-)
<faiob> je sais que le problème vient du script kconfig
<Ankman> je sais pas. dernier fois j'ai compilee ... 2003 *g*
<faiob> car lors de la compilation
<faiob> il me signal : make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.0.1'
<faiob> scripts/kconfig/conf --oldconfig Kconfig
<faiob> et il dit que le symbole "m" pour certaint module son invalid
<Ankman> oh
<faiob> lool
<Ankman> certain driver doit etre "dans" le kernel, pas des kodules
<Ankman> file system drivers par example
<faiob> oui mais j'utilise par précaution le .config de mon kernel actuel par défaut
<faiob> qui démarre sans problème
<faiob> c'est ca qui est bizare
<faiob> sinon je suis d'accord avec toi sur le principe
<faiob> bien sur lors de la compilation il affiche bien sur les modules qui sont pour lui a mettre soit en y soit en n mais pas en m
<faiob> donc il m'oblige de regénérer un .config lui même
<faiob> bien sur le format de compréssion du kernel j'utilise LZMA ( le plus fiable des compressions d'après tout les forumes)
<faiob> et après pour les options du nouveau kernel j'utilise la valeur par défaut
<faiob> qui est bien-sur aussi conseiller
<faiob> :-D
<Ankman> hmm
<Ankman> desole. je prend le kernel du distribution depuis 2003
<faiob> je crois que je vais mettre y les modules critiqué par mon compilateur en y pour voir si il me génére mon initrd 
<faiob> je vais tester 
<faiob> et je reviens vous dire ca
<Ankman> ok
<faiob> bon alors
<faiob> la il me parle pas des modules invalide
<faiob> c'est déja bon signe
<faiob> :-)
<Ankman> :-)
<faiob> pour les nouvelles fonctionnalité des dernier kernel je trouve ca dommage d'être obliger de fair tout a la main car perso
<faiob> il me faudra 3 mois
<faiob> pour analysé chaque nouvelle fonctionnalité et voir si mon pc en a l'utilité ou pas
<faiob> enfait j'ai trouver de la doc sur http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-3.0.y.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/master
<Ankman> umm, pas de "readme" dans /usr/scr/linux/... ?
<faiob> oui mais ca parle seulement les procédures pour les patches 
<faiob> et l'installation
<faiob> je viens de vérifier
<faiob> si mon initrd est générer correctement après l'installation de mes deb, je pense pouvoir reboot correctement en restant optimiste
<faiob> et si tout cela fonctionne
<faiob> je m'amuserais a changer la valeur par défaut avec l'option m pour tout les nouveautées :-D
<faiob> ca me prendra peut-être une petit heure mais je pense que ca vaut le cou
<Ankman> ok
<faiob> tu ferais quoi toi?
<faiob> t'éplucherais tout les modules un par un même si ca te prendra 3 mois pour les échantillonés ou tu préfèreras les mettre en m pour les activer le jour ou tu en auras besoin ? 
#ubuntu-qc 2012-08-06
<BakaNeko> bonjour
<BakaNeko> Quelqu'un c'est quoi le maudit problème avec Flash et Google chrome. Flash est installé sur l'ordie dans la logithèque mais n'apparait pas dans les leiste de plugins des navigateurs. Google a été installé il y a même pas une heur et je peux pas le réinstaller car il n'est pas dans la logithèque ni dans  Synaptic en plus j'ai pas vu flash intégré dans google chrome ni chromium et  pour fair chier encore plus le HTLM5 de
<avoine> BakaNeko: tu as redémarré chrome après l'installation%
<avoine> ?
<BakaNeko> cette vidéo est indisponible pour le moment
<BakaNeko> oui trois fois
<BakaNeko> je sais pu quoi faire là
<avoine> personnellement j'ouvrirais un terminal et j'essairais la commande:
<avoine> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<avoine> tu sais comment ouvrir un terminal?
<BakaNeko> oui
<BakaNeko> je connais juste pas trop les commande mais je sais comment ça marche
<BakaNeko> impossible de charger Shockwave Flash encore
<clache> BakaNeko: On n'a pas la fin de ta question. Ghrome à son propre plugin, même si il utilise du code venant d'adobe.
<BakaNeko> c'était pas vraiment une question je comprend pas moi même
<BakaNeko> systéme vierge à jours firefox chronium marche pas et je cherche a saoir pourquoi
<BakaNeko> chrome et navigateur web non plus
<clache> BakaNeko: Peux-tu donner le lien de la vidéo en question, ou ca te le fait sur tous les sites.
<clache> *ça
<BakaNeko> c'est partout youtube twitch.fr rutube....
<BakaNeko> c'est pas juste une vidéo
<BakaNeko> les anonces qui bouge sur les site load pas aussi
<clache> BakaNeko: Avec firefox, qu'est ce que tu obtiens?
<BakaNeko> cette vidéo est indisponible pour l'instant car il essaie la lire en HTLM5
<clache> BakaNeko: Va sur la page pour désactiver html5 dans ce cas.
<BakaNeko> application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf application/futuresplash 	FutureSplash Player 	spl
<BakaNeko>     Fichier : libflashplayer.so     Version :      Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202
<BakaNeko> j'ai ça quand je fait about:plugins
<BakaNeko> ça l'aire bien intallé ta la même chosse dans ton about:plugins?
<clache> BakaNeko: J'utilise gnash.
<clache> BakaNeko: Et c'est bien activer dans Modules complémentaires/Plugins?
<BakaNeko> oui j'ai redémarer aussi
<BakaNeko> firefox: carré blanc flash noir quelques fois, chome impossible de charger Shockwva Flash, chroonium plante et ferme au bout de 20 secondes
<avoine> shockwave et flash c'est pareil?
<avoine> BakaNeko: en d'autre mot, c'est quoi le site web que tu essais de regarder?
<BakaNeko> j'imagine
<BakaNeko> des tas je teste depuis tantôt
<BakaNeko> youtube, wat, rutube, twitch.tv et pleins d'autre
<BakaNeko> toujours la même chosse j'ai expliqué plus haut
<BakaNeko> chaque navigateur réagie de manière diférente
<avoine> BakaNeko: tu peux me dire le résultat de cette commande: ls -la /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin
<avoine> moi j'ai: mozilla-flashplugin -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<avoine> BakaNeko: ah et c'est quoi ta version d'Ubuntu?
<BakaNeko> Xubuntu 12.04
<BakaNeko> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 août   6 11:06 /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin -> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<clache> BakaNeko: Tu peux voir http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=587201 .
<avoine> ah! 64bit?
<BakaNeko> comment ça 64bit je suis surment pas en 64bit
<avoine> ah
<avoine> ok
<BakaNeko> en plus c'est Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<BakaNeko> les *.04 LTS = proplèmes avec les vidéos?
<avoine> normalement non
<BakaNeko> ben avoue c'est louche pareil
<avoine> BakaNeko: est-ce que la couleur de ta ligne  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 48 août   6 11:06 /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin...
<avoine> est rouge?
<avoine> ou une autre couleur
<BakaNeko> non turquoise pourquoi
<avoine> ok
<avoine> rouge c'Est un lien brisé
<avoine> non-existant
<avoine> pas facile
<avoine> BakaNeko: lacommande :  uname -a    te donne quoi?
<BakaNeko> j'y pense il y a pas une case a coché pour utilisé des pogrames non libre?
<BakaNeko> Linux bakaneko-92 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 14:46:35 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<avoine> BakaNeko: oui
<avoine> BakaNeko: essai de démarrer firefox depuis la ligne de commande et va voir un vidéo, tu auras peut-être des indices qui s'affiche
<BakaNeko> ah ben ça dois être ça jamais vu de case me dire acepter vous d'utiliser des programes non libre
<BakaNeko> run firefox?
<avoine> non, BakaNeko tappe just firefox
<avoine> et entrées
<BakaNeko> rien de nouveau
<avoine> si tu fermes firefox maintenant est-ce que tu as des erreurs sur le terminal?
<BakaNeko> non rien sur le terminal
<avoine> ok
<avoine> BakaNeko: redémarre
<avoine> je vois pas autre chose
<avoine> je soupçonne qu'un version de firefox roule en arrière-plan
<BakaNeko> ah vive le libre d'en chier au hasard xD
<BakaNeko> bon ben gnash...
<BakaNeko> baka@bakaneko-92:~/Bureau$ sudo rm -R /home/$USER/.macromedia [sudo] password for baka:  rm: impossible de supprimer «/home/baka/.macromedia»: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<BakaNeko> Note : sélection de « flashplugin-installer » au lieu de « flashplugin-nonfree » Les paquets virtuels comme « libflashsupport » ne peuvent pas être supprimés Le paquet gnash n'est pas installé, et ne peut donc être supprimé Le paquet gnash-common n'est pas installé, et ne peut donc être supprimé Le paquet mozilla-plugin-gnash n'est pas installé, et ne peut donc être supprimé Le paquet swfdec-mozilla n'est
<BakaNeko> ? Xubuntu con? je vien ouvrir relancer l'installation de flash et il me met 127 mise à jour a faire.
#ubuntu-qc 2012-08-08
<killerpot> jai mit unbuntu sur une partition je ne suis + capable daller dans mon windows 7
<killerpot> aidr moi je fais quoi
<IdleOne> killerpot: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<killerpot> ou ca
<killerpot> dans comtol alt t
<killerpot> i install unbuntu in a 78 gig patition ans now my windows 7 dont want load i chose ''swap'' on a 200 go partition and unbuntu  tell me chosse importe i chose win7 and now my windows 7 dont want to load help me plz all the day i try for that!
<killerpot> check sa ces ce que jai fais 
<IdleOne> dans une console (terminal)
<killerpot> k ca va fair quoi
<killerpot> merci de maider en passent
<killerpot> chuis de val belair toi
<IdleOne> ca va installer os-prober && essayer de detecter l'installation windows && ajouter windows a grub pour que tu puisse le choisir 
<IdleOne> et booter
<killerpot> va en priver
<cyphermox> hey IdleOne
<cyphermox> still up?
<IdleOne> cyphermox: ping
<Guest28329> -.- j'en ai marre...
<Guest28329> je trouve une solution et je dois tout réinstaler en plus la je trouve plus...
<Guest28329> quelqu'un sais comment trouver un trucs sur ubuntu fr?
#ubuntu-qc 2012-08-09
<MagicFab_> cyphermox, IdleOne Chex Ankman lukjad sipherdee txwikinger o/
#ubuntu-qc 2012-08-10
<Ankman> aye
<IdleOne> MagicFab_: 0/
<IdleOne> Wow, I got a big head
<MagicFab_> :)
<MagicFab_> j'ai trop changé d'environnement
<cyphermox> o/
<cyphermox> Chex: hey. I've caught the biking virus :D
<Chex> cyphermox: errr, what kind of biking?
<Chex> en moto, ou velo?
<cyphermox> Chex: moto
<cyphermox> scooter actually.
<Chex> cyphermox: no way!! :D
<cyphermox> liking it a lot ;)
<Chex> yeah, its pretty addicting
<Chex> just watch out for these horrible Montreal drivers :(
<cyphermox> hehe
<Chex> im actually moto-less this year.. sold my Ducati last fall
<Chex> kind of miss it, but trying to bicycle more. 
<cyphermox> ok
<Chex> ill buy another moto next year.. Ijust couldnt stomache all the monies I would have had to pay Quebec to get a new canadian bike on the road
<Chex> this year
<Chex> anyways, enjoy
<cyphermox> hehe
<Chex> cyphermox: I met a anglo guy from BC here inMontreal recently, hes mad about scootering on his vespa
<Chex> he just rode it to Toronto and back
<cyphermox> fun
<cyphermox> I haven't rode much yet, need to go slow for the break in period
<Chex> oh yeah
<Chex> its new? nice.. what brand is it?
<cyphermox> PGO
<Chex> actually he has a Honda now that I think about it
<Chex> ahh nice
<cyphermox> T-Rex B1 2012
<Chex> how many cc's?
<cyphermox> 49, it's the most I can get without a motorcycle license
<Chex> oh right
<cyphermox> I may look into that next year or later
<Chex> i forget how Quebec is graduated like that, actually my state is like that, too
<Chex> its a big hassle here.. permit, wait 9 months, then take a strict riding test
<cyphermox> yeah
<Chex> and you have to pay extra on your yearly license to keep the moto endorsement
<cyphermox> my scooter license was done in two days
<Chex> $!$! quebec :/
<Chex> in Mass, you can take a beginners MSF moto course, and if you pass, you automatically get your moto endorsement on your license
<Chex> and no extra fees on the standard auto class license.. 
<Chex> at $12/year :P~
<cyphermox> hehe
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-06
<anonymous_> salut a tous
<anonymous_> personne est là ?
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-08
<tux31> what iscommand line for view video card model
<tux31> what is command line for view video card model
<IdleOne> lspci 
<tux31> thanks
<qwebirc93482> bonjour j'ai installer ubuntu sur mon nexus 7 j'ai suivi toute les directives mais il me dit qu'il ya un fichier qui manque
#ubuntu-qc 2013-08-11
<Ankman> http://media.tumblr.com/205fef4343e7297ccecaa47404b7176a/tumblr_inline_mr6vfgj0ef1qz4rgp.jpg
#ubuntu-qc 2014-08-05
<BobJonkman1> ♻ mtlben: Serai au #Linux-Meetup de #Montréal demain soir pour la présentation de #FirefoxOS par une personne de #Mozilla. Bien hâte d'en savoir plus! http://quitter.se/notice/2735966
<IdleOne> thank you BobJonkman1 
<BobJonkman1> De rien!
#ubuntu-qc 2014-08-06
<qwebirc97555> Bonsoir
<qwebirc97555> J'ai une petite question pour vous
<qwebirc97555> Je suis utilisateur de Linux Ubuntu à 100% depuis mai 2014.  J'aimerais me procurer un Laptop mais il ne semble pas s'en vendre avec la possibilité d"y installer Ubuntu...
<qwebirc97555> Est-ce que quelqu'un peu me propose une solution?
<qwebirc97555> Euh... est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un ici?
#ubuntu-qc 2014-08-07
<Ankman> well...
#ubuntu-qc 2015-08-04
<xubuntu91d> comment instaler un programme sous linux
<Ankman> well...
<cyphermox> c'est bon hein, 15 seconds pour répondre pas plus!
#ubuntu-qc 2017-08-10
<MagicFab> IdleOne, Chex o/ :)
